# LL trainer



## Alexander (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello cubers,

I know the LL is not the main key its F2L but if you have a F2l of
12 sec and a LL of 20 thats not good 

So this Tool came up to me.And started working on it with David Barr.


You can Download the LL trainer here.
http://members.chello.nl/~a.ooms4/LL-trainer1.9.zip

There will be some changes in the future but i stick to this for a
while.

i hope you all like this and any commands is good.

Greets to all

Alexander


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello Alexander,
What exactly is it? My LL definitely needs work. Thanks


----------



## Alexander (Apr 18, 2006)

It has some scrambles that only affect the last layer.

it has a timer in it
it records your time when accept
and you can practice the scramble that you have done 
and try to improve it.

Countdown added for Jo?l 

you can train for OLL + PLL or ZBLL or COLL

greets


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks nice. Thanks


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2006)

Bump this for who else may need it.


----------



## Jan (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi!!

This is another tool to train the recognition of PLL 





http://multiasciiart.webcindario.com/Cubos/LLTraining.rar

Is a beta version 

Jan


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 27, 2006)

nice! it looks really interesting, this should help me improve my oll. Thx for bumping.


----------



## bonhomme (Mar 22, 2007)

thanx for this. just what I need.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello jan is there any change you can change the colorscheme ??


----------



## Jan (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Alexander.

My trainer was only a test, but if you (and more people) are interested, I can work a little more in a better version


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 26, 2007)

oh yeah!pll and oll definitly rocks!!!


----------



## mikatzz (Nov 26, 2007)

Alexander said:


> Hello cubers,
> You can Download the LL trainer here.
> http://members.chello.nl/~a.ooms4/LL-trainer1.9.zip



ehm, whit what program you open that file?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 26, 2007)

Winrar
Scroll down to "WinRAR and RAR 3.71 release" and select your language.

Btw, why do we have to wait 15 sec to start...really annoying.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 26, 2007)

you can change the countdown. Click configure up top.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah just noticed that and was gonna edit my post. xD


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it! I got some error when i tried to interrupt a countdown. Good idea though


----------



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

Jan said:


> Hi Alexander.
> 
> My trainer was only a test, but if you (and more people) are interested, I can work a little more in a better version



I would like it very much

may be you can make it like you can change the colors how you want it?

many tnx

A.O.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> I like it! I got some error when i tried to interrupt a countdown. Good idea though



Yes it has a few bugs sorry about that.

when i have all my files back from a HD that crashed i will try to get 
it all out of there.

A.O.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 27, 2007)

Alexander, something I think would work better is if the timer started when you released the spacebar, not when you first press it down, like how JNetCube does it.


----------



## Rubiks Landon (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks helped alot!!


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 16, 2007)

Also...can I rotate my cube before starting the timer? Or do I keep it the way I hold it, then do U U' or U2 to adjust the angle of OLL?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you rotate the cube before the timer, unless all OLLs would be at random angles to improve whether you should do U, U', U2 or nothing before the alg.


----------



## Alexander (May 10, 2020)

The location of that file is no longer there for a long time. I finaly had some time to put a new website and space to locatie LL trainer and copied my old website ideas in this new side. so for the ones who the still want that file that i have made long time ago here it is. 






HOME | Speedcubing


Speedcubing ideas and methods this is the place for solving your rubiks cube.




apajoooms.wixsite.com


----------

